# Latest medal of honor



## phiz83 (Jan 16, 2012)

http://www.military.com/daily-news/...eran-charles-kettles.html?ESRC=army_160719.nl

The last group of soldiers I had out, I had a nominee for the MOH who ultimately got a silver star. And I had a Sgt Maj up for the award. He is covered in the series Shootout.

Both guys are just normal people who thought they did nothing more than any other soldier would do. I'm so proud to know them.

Please make sure you shake every vet's hand. All you have to do is say "thanks".


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Wow, that read has overwhelmingly bravery all over the place. Thanks for the post.


----------



## phiz83 (Jan 16, 2012)

When I retired, i wanted to give back since God has been so good to me. I wanted to do work with the homeless because I've been there as a child. There are two prominent organizations in town and they both wanted to talk to me about being on their boards. I know how to do that stuff. But sitting in a room, running figures, arguing about government compliance, etc, sounded too much like what I had just left

Then by chance I met the head of one of the major wounded soldier programs. For 10 seconds. Fast forward again and I am the proud owner of a ranch and am trying to manage things as suggested by a state biologist

But none of my buddies want to shoot does. So the lightbulb came on and I thought, I'll bet there are soldiers who would love and need some fresh meat in the fridge

So, I had the first group out. All Purple Hearts, special forces, green beret. I'm a soldier myself. In 15 minutes I realized my calling. It was to make my brothers feel welcome and do what I could to give them a fun weekend. 

But it's tough. I've helped a guy who had shrapnel working its way out of his leg. Bloody mess. I've watched a master sergeant laugh as my buddies daughter pulled his fake leg off and ran around with it. 

And as the night goes on, and the beers flow, you hear stories that are horrifying. And even more horrifying stories about when they come home and no one cares and the VA is a joke. 

And when no one is looking, everyone is gone, you just sit down and cry. 

Not one time do any of them say serving was a mistake. They are all ready to pick up arms and go back again to serve the country they love. 

I've got my dates set for this coming season. I'm really looking forward to it.


----------

